# PETA's hunting arguments



## kotchman (Dec 29, 2009)

(this outta tick just about everyone off)
 I read this because I like seeing both sides of a story
The arguments on here are mostly tree-hugger, hot air stuff (mostly poor deer, and how dare you kill a cute little coyote stuff) but I can agree(kinda) with some stuff like fenced/ranch hunts (even though they think they're in little 10 by 10 fences ) and imported exotics
Take a few seconds to read this and post your thoughts on it (please no profanity form rules )

http://www.peta2.com/takecharge/t_factsheet_hunting.asp?c=11


----------



## slip (Dec 29, 2009)

"Although it was a crucial part of humans’ survival 100,000 years ago"

yeah because everyone knows 99,000 years ago Wal Mart was born

thats all i need to read to already become ticked off. let them try to stop me.


----------



## kotchman (Dec 29, 2009)

slip said:


> "Although it was a crucial part of humans’ survival 100,000 years ago"



Ya i thought that was pretty funny too. Gotta love treehugger smarts


----------



## huntinem (Dec 29, 2009)

bet they would think different when there is an overpopulation of deer(and many other species of animals) and one of their family members is killed by a deer coming through a windsheild of a car because a hunter didnt get to kill it or whats the difference between someone eating a steak or a piece of chicken that was pumped with all kinds of steroids to just live a life in a fence so they can be killed(granted most peta members are vegaterians)....this is what i tell people when they ask if i feel bad for killing a deer.


----------



## joe wiechec (Dec 29, 2009)

Thats another thing to ask yourself.
 Why are they not finding out how many animals suffer and die after being hit by a car?


----------



## kotchman (Dec 29, 2009)

i know, it seems like they are attacking hunters first, people who eat fully organic, free roaming animals VS pigs raised in small pens and juiced up cows
Arn't they huge fans of free-range chickens


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2009)

You don`t deal with people like that. They have no concept of the real world. Just their fantasy of how they think the world should be. You just pay them no mind, and if they get in your way, move them out of your way.

It does seem they know who they can fool with, and who they best leave alone.


----------



## kotchman (Dec 29, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t deal with people like that. They have no concept of the real world. Just their fantasy of how they think the world should be. You just pay them no mind, and if they get in your way, move them out of your way.



Sounds like you've had your fair share of run-ins


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2009)

kotchman said:


> Sounds like you've had your fair share of run-ins





Only one, in all my years. That is the only one I have ever seen, only one I ever dealt with, and ain`t never seen that pest since. I didn`t even say much...

If we have any more down here, they stay away from me. Things are different down here.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 30, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Only one, in all my years. That is the only one I have ever seen, only one I ever dealt with, and ain`t never seen that pest since. I didn`t even say much...
> 
> If we have any more down here, they stay away from me. Things are different down here.



That's what I am saying.  Most people down here that I have met that didn't care for hunting learned early that it's better to just keep their mouths shut.


----------



## scoggins (Dec 30, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t deal with people like that. They have no concept of the real world. Just their fantasy of how they think the world should be. You just pay them no mind, and if they get in your way, move them out of your way.
> 
> It does seem they know who they can fool with, and who they best leave alone.



I believe that is caused froma lack of iron in their blood streams from eating too much "TOE_FOOED"

When I was in college and rodeo'd they would pop up with their video cameras and occasionally cause problems but apparently word travels FAST in their circles about what happens when you stir the wrong pot at the wrong time


----------



## LJay (Dec 31, 2009)

I just cannot comment on such ijits!!


----------



## whitworth (Dec 31, 2009)

*Read PETA's Philosophical argument*

......decades ago.  

Let's see.....no deer hunting for humans......no turkey at Thanksgiving.......no ham at Christmas.......and you good ole boys don't even ask if they favor bar-be-cue.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Dec 31, 2009)

Darnn! Those guys play hardball.


----------



## awr72 (Jan 2, 2010)

ive said it before and ill say it again the salad eaters can do there thing ill do mine.i wont feel bad about legally harvesting legal game animals and consuming them,its not just for sport but also very good natural food source ie not shot up with steroids or antibiotics.if stores ever shut down ill be fine hope yall can find enough greens to eat outside of walmart.whether a coyote catches the rabbit or i do its natural predation and its been going on for years ,i dont think you salad eaters can justify whether i need wild game to eat or not,its not up to you to decide its my decision.and i realize you take the criminals pictures and try to say all hunters are like that .propaganda  i think is the word .


----------



## awr72 (Jan 2, 2010)

and i will add if your a veg thats a personal decision i dont see anything wrong with that,but the salad eaters that think their on a little personal crusade and think everyone should be like them not gonna work with me.sorry ,you dont see me tryin to change you dont do it to me.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 2, 2010)

Kiss my but a 6mm in the head and they dont suffer. They are the same ones that dont are against a way that we fight and the want to complain about it when they are free. BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 2, 2010)

*PETA=People Eating Tastey Animals*

Some people will complain no matter what, its in their nature. Once their immediate wants are fulfilled, they move on to their next want. Unfortunately, these people never got put in their place when they were kids (their parents probably followed Dr. Spocks recommendations for raising children; and Spocks son committed suicide). Anyway, they are weakling misfits who like to mouth off to people with superior statures and physical abilities than they themselves have. Its like they are trying to justify their existence to the world, when in fact their existance is useless.
Just my opinion and I could be wrong.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 3, 2010)

Salad eaters, LOL. I like that one. Funny thing is they talk about the ethical treatment of animals and never mention the ethical treatment of plants. What they consider ethical treatment is far from my consideration anyway. I eat salad, I eat meat, humans are like that... If someone decides to not eat salad or meat that is their decision. They can attempt to convince me of the errors of my ways.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2010)

THe views of this group of people (PETA), are severely skewed and not at all intact with reality. Dealing rationally with them or trying to engage them in a healthy debate is a waste of time. Humans are omnivorous by nature and have been since our first existence- that's a fact. Vegitarians, or V-gans, as they like to be called, have the right to choose what they eat. But I'm sure that their stomach growls when one of them smells bacon frying- a natural response for ALL humans, whether they like it or not. 
    The problem is that these clowns don't take the time to explore BOTH sides of the argument, which is the case for most extremist groups. The best medicine for them- argue. Confront them with facts and scientific data. I LOVE the way Ted Nugent handles himself in front of them. He makes them look like idiots by using their own arguments against them. 
    The day may not be far off when we will have to feed ourselves and use our hunting skills not for pleasure but for the survival of ourselves and our families. And while PETA activists are sucking on wood and rocks.......I'll have backstraps on the fire, just like I always do.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 3, 2010)

My arguement is this:  
Naturally humans are predators.  Natural herbivores' eyes are set the side of the skull, most lack canine teeth,  all have ever-growing teeth, most have prehensile tongues,  and most have rumens or either enlarged cecums for the fermentation and digestion of the course grasses that they feed on.

However, humans have eyes set to the front of the skull, like a predator.  Humans have canine teeth and lack ever growing teeth, like a predator.  Humans lack a rumen or a well developed cecum and prehensile tongue, like a predator.   


Sounds to me like that is pretty clear.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 3, 2010)

Im not even gonna read it...not worth my time,  i have seen the stuff they publish before its a bunch of lies


----------



## awr72 (Jan 3, 2010)

sounds like alot of people with too much money and time on there hands and so far removed from the land and natural living they are incredibly useless as a human being.when we first came to this great country the indians helped us survive,they got the raw end of that deal.you always have crusaders and most dont know what its like to be hungry and are probably bored with life lookin for a cause for their pathetic lives.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 4, 2010)

Most of the PETA people that I've known have emotional and psychological issues that lead them to affiliate with that group.  They feel helpless or victimized and they project their feelings onto the animals, who they want to protect and champion, as they wish someone would do for them.   

Some vegans I know have feel that their veganism is a born out of a spiritual path in which they try to minimize suffering.  They are often and sometimes admittedly speciesist, meaning that they care more about deer and dogs than mosquitoes.  They understand that eating meat is natural for humans to do but like a priest who takes a vow of celibacy, they choose to abstain from meat to achieve higher consciousness.  

I don't think that abstaining from anything natural is healthy. I think that as intelligent beings that we should moderate our natural impulses.  

On the other side of the PETA people are sadists.  They also often feel helpless and victimized and lash out and take pleasure from the suffering of other beings.  I've seen it in hunters that just REALLY like to kill.  They revel in the destructive tissue damage caused by weapons.  There is often very little if any reverence for the life they have taken.   I whoop and holler when I kill a deer or a fish and I sometimes marvel with morbid curiosity at an exit wound, but there's a point, and I've gotten to it, where my celebration becomes something "not quite right".  

I guess the point of this ramble is to express that the reasons that people become animal rights activists are _sometimes_ the same reasons people become whack 'em and stack 'em hunters.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 5, 2010)

> Less than 5 percent of the U.S. population hunts, yet hunting is permitted in many wildlife refuges, national forests, state parks, and on other public lands.



That's a funny little quote from their website.  Probably less than 5% of the US population is a PETA member and thus eat up with stupid as well....

On a more serious note, these guys are serious and not to be taken lightly.  They do have money and political clout and have been making inroads into taking away the sport which we hold dear.

Their website is borderline terroristic and advocates illegal actions from their members to hassle hunters or prevent hunters from having a successful hunt.  

If confronted by these hooligans call 911 and report the illegal activity.  Violence and pointing of guns is what they are looking for and rest assured will be videotaped and used against us hunters.  Be smart, hold your temper, and call the law.  They can be charged with trespassing, attempted murder if they mess with the safety of your stand, and interfering with hunters in some states.

The best thing we can do is organize against them, and just do smart things.  If you post a picture of a trophy, take two seconds and stick the tongue back in the mouth.  Don't post pics with huge amounts of blood everywhere, wipe it off first.  Don't pose with your rifle leaned up against the animal with the barrel pointed at your face, just little stuff like that.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> On a more serious note, these guys are serious and not to be taken lightly.  They do have money and political clout and have been making inroads into taking away the sport which we hold dear.



Only in the very few states that were already inclined in that direction. Outside of those, they don't cut much ice. 

I don't worry about them too much. Most reasonable people have figured out they are a bunch of "salad eating" kooks.


----------



## saltysenior (Jan 5, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Only in the very few states that were already inclined in that direction. Outside of those, they don't cut much ice.
> 
> I don't worry about them too much. Most reasonable people have figured out they are a bunch of "salad eating" kooks.





true,but the ''salad eaters'' hold hands w/ ''the tree huggers'',who hold hands w/ ''s.p.c.a.'',who hold hands w/''anti-gun folks''..ect.,ect.    but the big problem,as i see it,is that these groups are holding hands w/ teachers and students....and they are winning ,big time.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 10, 2010)

awr72 said:


> ... very good natural food source ie not shot up with steroids or antibiotics....i dont think you salad eaters can justify whether i need wild game to eat or not,its not up to you to decide its my decision.



Amen brother. At home, I haven't eaten meat from a grocery store since...... can't remember, lol. When working on the road, ain't got much choice. And believe you me, if you eat as much wild game as I do and eat that other mess, you can tell the difference in how you... (too lenghty to type). It's like night and day. Got some awful big youngun's nowadays, huh?


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 10, 2010)

sawtooth said:


> I LOVE the way Ted Nugent handles himself in front of them. He makes them look like idiots by using their own arguments against them.



Can anyone conjure up some videos of this? I've seen some on here about gun control, he's a trip!


----------



## oscar (Jan 12, 2010)

thats it tomorrow im going to the pet store, buying a bunny and putting it in the blender...good job peta


----------



## arrowaddiction (Jan 13, 2010)

First of all they say it is cruel to kill an animal but it is ok for it to starve for weeks and be killed by disease.  Then they say hunters kill to many and cause animals to go extinct but then to go on to say deer are over populated.  I am getting so confuzed between all their lies.  I read somewhere that on of their president youthanized (killed) thousands of dogs.  I dont think I will ever kill that many deer much less peoples pets.  

I have always tempered my killing with respect for the game pursued. I see the animal not only as a target but as a living creature with more freedom than I will ever have. I take that life if I can, with regret as well as joy, and with the sure knowledge that nature's ways of fang and claw or exposure and starvation are a far crueler fate than I bestow. Fred Be


----------



## chase870 (Jan 14, 2010)

They dont do well in the Dakota's


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't they realize broccoli has feelings too


----------



## joedublin (Feb 6, 2010)

One of their celebrity spokespeople is Pamela Anderson...wonder how she would react if she realized that those pounds of silicone she had pumped into her chest contained a small amount of animal by-product???


----------



## gunsaler111 (Feb 6, 2010)

Let nature take care of its own, and sterilizing deer all in the same article?Kinda like the article i saw about bow hunting injuring and causing a slow death ,and in the next paragraph stating rifles and scopes gave an unfair advantage,or easy kill.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 6, 2010)

This just might be the solution, I don't know for sure; but here it is:
"Save a cow, eat a vegaterian!"! Just my opinion.


----------



## kotchman (Feb 6, 2010)

gunsaler111 said:


> Let nature take care of its own, and sterilizing deer all in the same article?Kinda like the article i saw about bow hunting injuring and causing a slow death ,and in the next paragraph stating rifles and scopes gave an unfair advantage,or easy kill.



Wow your right I didn't realize how many times they really contradicted themselves in the article


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 12, 2010)

"The stress that hunted animals suffer—caused by fear and the* inescapable loud noises *and other commotion that hunters create—"


Oh their poor ears!!!!


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Feb 12, 2010)

*peta*

If peta had it their way we all would not be allowed to eat meat , they are vegetarians totally. I know some of their members  personally them an i go around all the time. But yet peta has giving me in the past a 100% for my dogs i guess because i take in hunting dogs left for dead . if peta wants to really stop dog hunting or hunting in general they have enough money backing them up to do all most any thing they want. Its a shame they find it necessary to dictate to every one what they want instead of sitting down together an hearing both sides of the situation totally . If they would listen to reasoning   theyd see its necessary to harvest wild animals , by doing so it helps the over all wild animal population totally, but people like ingrid newkirk an angie dickison an earl howlerman, betty white an any other actor or actress OR singer  etc  they have money  an thats exactly what peta  says even tho they dont say it , an they have a moto its gonna be their way  basically,Peta does more harm to the wild animal population than good in my book .Peta wants every one to do it their way totally peta is not the only one who wants to stop hunting in general so does the humane society of america , Its going to take every hunter an dog hunter to stand up against peta an say your not taking our rites away, we will fight you an its gonna take a lot more than you are hearing an seeing rite now to show peta we all are a force of many. They are never gonna go away but at least if we all show them we are not going away either they may see they are fighting a loosing battle totally! PETA stands for People  Eating Their Animals dont allow them to dicate an take your rites away !


----------



## cmzshooter (Feb 17, 2010)

Like my grandpa used to tell me. "Never argue with idiots. You will have to stoop to their level and they are much more proficient at it!!"


----------



## squirrelhunter912 (Feb 17, 2010)

let em try deer steak one time and theyll change their mind. but if it werent for hunters then there would be an overpopulation of deer and then disease and starvation would come. Also an old deer will grind their teeth so much that they cant eat and will starve to death. I would rather be shot then starve to death but thats just me!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 17, 2010)

Personally, I agree with peta on a couple of issues. (1) Humane treatment- One shot, one kill. That is why I shoot a muzzle loader and single shot 22, and single shot shotgun. Makes one proficient at 1 shot clean kills. (2) My ancestors invented the Altatl thousands of years ago to put me at the top of the food chain. Acts chapter 10, verse 13, GOD told Peter to arise, kill and eat. Them peta folks need to understand that!


----------



## kbhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

kotchman said:


> (this outta tick just about everyone off)
> I read this because I like seeing both sides of a story
> The arguments on here are mostly tree-hugger, hot air stuff (mostly poor deer, and how dare you kill a cute little coyote stuff) but I can agree(kinda) with some stuff like fenced/ranch hunts (even though they think they're in little 10 by 10 fences ) and imported exotics
> Take a few seconds to read this and post your thoughts on it (please no profanity form rules )
> ...


Ever argue with a stick?  You can't fix stupid.


----------



## kbhunter (Feb 24, 2010)

PETA are hypacrites!! Check this out!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MblfdR459Rk&feature=related


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 25, 2010)

Its hard to understand their logic. We love and care for the animals, so to stop them from suffering we just kill them. They kill more animals than they adopt out. When are the people supporting them understand, their way of protecting animals from suffering is to keep them. Hmm, wonder if when their grandparents gets older if to save them from suffering they are going to kill them? Bet not!!


----------



## kbhunter (Feb 25, 2010)

TBurnham said:


> Its hard to understand their logic. We love and care for the animals, so to stop them from suffering we just kill them. They kill more animals than they adopt out. When are the people supporting them understand, their way of protecting animals from suffering is to keep them. Hmm, wonder if when their grandparents gets older if to save them from suffering they are going to kill them? Bet not!!



I don't think I would bet they wouldn't!! They are not rational.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 25, 2010)

TBurnham said:


> Its hard to understand their logic. We love and care for the animals, so to stop them from suffering we just kill them. They kill more animals than they adopt out. When are the people supporting them understand, their way of protecting animals from suffering is to keep them. Hmm, wonder if when their grandparents gets older if to save them from suffering they are going to kill them? Bet not!!



This is the same argument hunters use when they talk about population control.  I think it's weak.  

Starvation and disease are nature's way of dealing with overpopulation.   We're not doing nature any favors by hunting animals. Things will balance themselves just fine without or "help".


----------



## city boy gone country (Feb 26, 2010)

I just tell em off


----------

